# Help Me With Wording, Please



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

A friend, who has a rounded back or stooped back, has suggested there might be a market on Ebay for making ladies tops to fit a rounded back. I know how to make this type alteration so the top doesn't hike up in back and dip in the front. I just don't know how to word the description on Ebay, so ladies interested in tops to fit their rounded backs could easily find my product. I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting concept and I expect some people would love to have clothes altered for them. I think the phrase you are looking for is "stooped back" 

Have a good day!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Didn't they call this a Dowager's hump? That may be an old fashioned term, not really sure.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The condition you're working with is properly known as osteoporosis. "prominent back" is a euphamism I've used.

Here's a website that has specialty clothing, and this was their closest match: Womens Roll Up Sleeve Blouse

If you search on Osteoporosis and blouse together, you'll start finding stuff. Osteoporosis - free Suite101 course - Page: 3

Ebay has it's own guidelines for keywords. You might find a more focused market for yourself outside of that world.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> Didn't they call this a Dowager's hump? That may be an old fashioned term, not really sure.


I am starting to get that. 

That is what my Dr. called it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't have osteoporosis but have the rounded back due to curvature of the spine uncorrected from childhood. I don't care what you call it, I think sewing clothes to fit the problem would be a great idea. Blouses never fit correctly and any wrap top gaps badly. Dresses that are fitted at the waist never work either. I tend to wear knit tops that are not low cut but it would be nice to have some blouses that actually fit. I think your idea is a winner.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I think this would be a great money making idea too. I'm just not sure how they could be marketed. I've searched every phrase on Ebay and there's nothing I can find. If anyone were searching for something like this, how would they search? Thanks to everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is the medical term for it.

Kyphosis 
Dowagers humps:| definition | causes | treatments for dowagers humps


----------

